# our very first ever birth of baby goat



## jfarmerterp (Dec 31, 2014)

[/attach]


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Congratulations! How cute!


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

So cute!! Cograts


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## ms_mac (Oct 7, 2012)

*cuteness*

Congratulations. We have only had one birth but are looking forward to many more in the Spring. Goats are such fun.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Congrats, beautiful kid


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

So cute! Congratulations!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations. Adorable.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Awww how cute  first ever kids are always the best!! Now the true addiction starts lol. When your goats drive you up the wall you'll keep them just so you can snuggle babies later on


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

First kids are so special❤ mine are getting so big. They will grow up too fast,darn it!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Cissysgoats (Sep 7, 2014)

Congratulations, so cute.


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

Congratulations!! is it a boy or a girl?


----------

